# ppsspp choppy audio gameplay



## digipokemaster (Dec 7, 2014)

hi im not sure where to post this question at but i hope it here 

ok i have iphone 6 plus and have the ppsspp 0.9.9.1 on my iphone 6+ but every game i play the sounds in the games ( voices included ) sound choppy i have search the ppsspp forum though i didnt find what im looking for or someone had the same thing but no replies on it so i would like some help on fixing this so i can play the games with audio because i hate not hearing the sound or voices while playing


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2014)

digipokemaster said:


> hi im not sure where to post this question at but i hope it here
> 
> ok i have iphone 6 plus and have the ppsspp 0.9.9.1 on my iphone 6+ but every game i play the sounds in the games ( voices included ) sound choppy i have search the ppsspp forum though i didnt find what im looking for or someone had the same thing but no replies on it so i would like some help on fixing this so i can play the games with audio because i hate not hearing the sound or voices while playing



How's your FPS and lag? If their is lag or a low fps then audio can suffer.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 7, 2014)

iirc the IOS version is pretty bad.
There's nothing you can do there. Its not that iPhone6 is slow, its cause the emulator isn't much optimized for IOS.
So yeah, stick with android or windows for now until they fix it (if they fix it).


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> iirc the IOS version is pretty bad.
> There's nothing you can do there. Its not that iPhone6 is slow, its cause the emulator isn't much optimized for IOS.
> So yeah, stick with android or windows for now until they fix it (if they fix it).


IOS in general is bad for emulators just because of the nature of them


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 7, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> IOS in general is bad for emulators just because of the nature of them


 

Probably, but i know that PPSSPP doesn't work well with it.
Been lurking on their forum a lot lol.


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 7, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> How's your FPS and lag? If their is lag or a low fps then audio can suffer.


 
it says 11/30 ( 33.3%) is there anyway to fix this during game play but during menu area or character selection i can hear voices music just fine it just during play the game part of it the choppy


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2014)

digipokemaster said:


> it says 11/30 ( 33.3%) is there anyway to fix this during game play but during menu area or character selection i can hear voices music just fine it just during play the game part of it the choppy





digipokemaster said:


> it says 11/30 ( 33.3%) is there anyway to fix this during game play but during menu area or character selection i can hear voices music just fine it just during play the game part of it the choppy




Try this set up
http://m.imgur.com/ofYYgbj,rPfN7IO,lTGD0Fh,hIGoAN5,rcmi9MB,zg4HE3r


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 7, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Try this set up
> http://m.imgur.com/ofYYgbj,rPfN7IO,lTGD0Fh,hIGoAN5,rcmi9MB,zg4HE3r


 
it still the same 10/30 33.4%
on the menus i get 30/30 99.6% or more


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2014)

digipokemaster said:


> it still the same 10/30 33.4%
> on the menus i get 30/30 99.6% or more




Try 

jRPGs are:
Graphics: 
Mode: Non-buffered rendering
Frameskipping: 1
Prevent FPS from exceeding ON
Alt. Speed: Unlim.
--
Hardware transform ON
Vertex cache ON
--
Timer hack ON
Disable alpha test ON
Disable stencil test ON
Always write depth ON
--
System:
Fast memory ON
Change CPU clock: 400
JIT ON


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 7, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Try
> 
> jRPGs are:
> Graphics:
> ...


 

still the same though i think it was maybe a little bit better could maybe my memory be on the phone have any effect on it running?  i cant do JIT


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2014)

digipokemaster said:


> still the same though i think it was maybe a little bit better could maybe my memory be on the phone have any effect on it running?  i cant do JIT


It will always be laggy without JIT turned on.


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 7, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> It will always be laggy without JIT turned on.


 
oh drats i cant turn it on since my iphone isnt jb is there any way to turn it on without jb my iphone


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2014)

digipokemaster said:


> oh drats i cant turn it on since my iphone isnt jb is there any way to turn it on without jb my iphone


Well your options are to JB (if you can't do it then you could find some to for you) or play at current speeds


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 7, 2014)

ah okay thanks i sent a email to the ppsspp to see if they can add support to non jb devices so i guess i can hope for it


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2014)

digipokemaster said:


> ah okay thanks i sent a email to the ppsspp to see if they can add support to non jb devices so i guess i can hope for it


Well they are limited in what you can do without JB no matter what. The fact it even runs without JB is a miracle.


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 7, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Well they are limited in what you can do without JB no matter what. The fact it even runs without JB is a miracle.


 
 that true somebody made it work not sure who got it from iemulation site


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2014)

digipokemaster said:


> that true somebody made it work not sure who got it from iemulation site


You just need 2 find a local guy with experience in jail breaking


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 8, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> You just need 2 find a local guy with experience in jail breaking


 
ok i went ahead a jb my iphone 6plus  which i did use taig which worked and the sound is amazing now i have try other jb programs but they all seem confusing to me but taig is very simple


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

digipokemaster said:


> ok i went ahead a jb my iphone 6plus  which i did use taig which worked and the sound is amazing now i have try other jb programs but they all seem confusing to me but taig is very simple


Well great for you! Glad I could help


----------

